# Need the Design Tab on the CSS Panel



## zellerscrossing (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am learning Dreamweaver in my college class and need to "click the *New Style Icon*" which should be in the bottom right hand corner of the CSS Styles panel. The picture shows that it should be within the "design tab"

If that isn't descriptive enough, I have included two screen shots. One is from my current Dreamweaver setup and the other is from the textbook.

Thank you for your time to anyone who reads this!

PS: I'm am aware this is really simple, but I have ran through all the "views" and "windows" option tabs and just cannot seem to find this one. Thanks again.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

It's under the menu option Window->CSS Styles for me. Try the shortcut shift-f11. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## zellerscrossing (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for your post Jaxo, unfortunately this only brings up the same group of CSS panels I had before. I cannot seem to find the "Design" panel shown in the second picture.

Anyone else?


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

One thing I did notice is that the your using Dreamweaver 8 and the other image you uploaded is dreamweaver mx. That could be why you are having trouble locating exactly what is shown. I am pretty sure that the CSS Styles (shift-f11) is DW8's equivalent to Dreamweaver MX. Also, in my css style panel there is a new style button on the bottom right. I was even able to change the panel name to "design", to closely match what you have in the pdf image upoad. 

:4-dontkno - I think you have found it already.


----------



## zellerscrossing (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Jaxo, I will take a further look into it.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL I was looking around for like 10 minutes until I realized you are using Macromedia MX and I'm using Adobe CS3.

Try doing what Jaxo said, then right clicking on the title bar of "CSS Styles" and clicking "Group CSS Styles With > Design"

I'm not sure if Design is in there - it's been removed from CS3.


----------

